# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  ¿Cuánta agua hay de verdad en los embalses españoles?

## JMTrigos

Artículo de El Comercio 10-10-2018
https://www.elcomercio.es/sociedad/a...133022-nt.html



> La construcción de una presa también incide en su entorno natural y genera una larga lista de problemas, entre los que destaca la acumulación de sedimentos en el propio embalse
> JOSÉ LUIS CASAMOR
> Los embalses son depósitos de agua que se forman artificialmente cuando un valle o depresión natural se cierra mediante un dique o una presa. Facilitan la gestión de los recursos hídricos, permiten obtener energía hidroeléctrica, aumentan las zonas regables de la cuenca y ayudan al control de posibles riadas.
> 
> La construcción de un embalse también incide en su entorno natural y genera una larga lista de problemas, entre los que destaca la acumulación de sedimentos en el propio embalse. Este proceso recibe el nombre de aterramiento.
> La velocidad y el grado de este fenómeno dependen de las características del río y su cuenca. En la etapa inicial suele ser más pronunciado debido al reajuste del perfil del río, que acentúa la erosión de su cauce aguas arriba de la presa.
> 
> La cantidad de sedimentos susceptibles de quedar acumulados dentro del embalse está determinada por la geología, la topografía, la hidrología, el uso agrícola y el grado de deforestación de la cuenca.
> 
> ...

----------

FEDE (08-nov-2018),Jonasino (15-oct-2018),rodaballo (13-nov-2018),titobcn (19-oct-2018)

----------


## Jonasino

> Artículo de El Comercio 10-10-2018
> https://www.elcomercio.es/sociedad/a...133022-nt.html


Tema interesantisimo y con muy poca bibliografia o estudios actualizados

----------

titobcn (19-oct-2018)

----------

